# Is Toronto closer to Detroit or Chicago?



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Magnus said:


> As far as i am concerned Toronto is still a small/medium sized city 5 million people.


Oh, come on -- small or medium sized? Even though there are much bigger cities, Toronto is still a very big city by any standard, and it doesn't take a genius to see that there are easily 7 million people in what would be Toronto's "metro" if it were measured the same way as American metros are measured.

I think that Toronto is easily within the same league as Chicago.


----------



## jon jon (May 5, 2005)

>>but when you drive by making a big U(on the QEW), its about a 1.5 hours drive<<

I make the drive several times per year, and it takes me under one hour.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Not sure what is the point of the thread, but I can assure you that Toronto is closer to chicago in many ways than Detroit. I simply just don't understand why you would use Detroit, why not Miami?


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ Because they are somewhat similar in age and region I would imagine. Miami has very little in common with any of these cities.


----------

